# Burnout Paradise nur 60 Hz



## Sirthegoat (4. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

seit ich Burnout Paradise über MMOGA für wenig Geld gekauft habe spiele ich ab und zu wieder abends ne Runde. Wie mir allerdings jetzt aufgefallen ist läuft das Spiel nur mit 60 Hz obwohl ich einen 120 Hz Monitor habe. Eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit für die Hz anzahl finde ich nicht, eine Config oder einen Regediteintrag genauso wenig.
Auch nachdem ich gegoogle habe fand ich keine Lösung.


----------



## PepeChiller (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn jemand statt 30, 60 FPS haben will. Da wirst du definitiv einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung feststellen. Von 60 auf 120 FPS ist es für das menschliche Auge aber unmöglich irgendeinen Unterscheid festzustellen.
Weitere kontra Argumente wären:
1. Burnout ist schon etwas betagter, zu der Zeit waren 120 FPS praktisch ne Fremd"zahl"
2. Der Titel ist ein Konsolenport. Wir alle wissen Konsolenspiele laufen ausnahmslos alle auf 30 FPS. Dementsprechend kannst du froh sein das der Titel 60 Frames rendert.


----------



## Stueppi (4. Dezember 2013)

PepeChiller schrieb:


> Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn jemand statt 30, 60 FPS haben will. Da wirst du definitiv einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung feststellen. Von 60 auf 120 FPS ist es für das menschliche Auge aber unmöglich irgendeinen Unterscheid festzustellen.



Schön wenn man keine Ahnung hat und trotzdem glaubt man hat was zu sagen        




NICHT!





Dissi schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> seit ich Burnout Paradise über MMOGA für wenig Geld gekauft habe spiele ich ab und zu wieder abends ne Runde. Wie mir allerdings jetzt aufgefallen ist läuft das Spiel nur mit 60 Hz obwohl ich einen 120 Hz Monitor habe. Eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit für die Hz anzahl finde ich nicht, eine Config oder einen Regediteintrag genauso wenig.
> Auch nachdem ich gegoogle habe fand ich keine Lösung.



Konsolenports halt. Lieblos auf den PC verfrachtet und ordentlich an Einstellungen gespart. Ist Driver SF nicht anders, da kann man halt auch nur mit 50Hz Spielen.


----------



## keinnick (4. Dezember 2013)

PepeChiller schrieb:


> Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn jemand statt 30, 60 FPS haben will. Da wirst du definitiv einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung feststellen. Von 60 auf 120 FPS ist es für das menschliche Auge aber unmöglich irgendeinen Unterscheid festzustellen.



Nicht immer alles nachplappern was man irgendwo mal gelesen hat. Wenn möglich, mach mal den direkten Vergleich, danach kannst Du Deinen Post ja editieren und uns mitteilen, dass Du entweder falsch lagst oder etwas mit Deinen Augen nicht in Ordnung ist. 

@TE, das Game scheint einen FPS-Lock zu haben:



> Bei 60 Bildern pro Sekunde macht der Konsolen-Port Burnout Paradise dicht. Egal wie potent die Hardware ist, mehr Leistung lässt Sie das Spiel lediglich in eine höhere Bildqualität umsetzen, ansonsten verpufft sie.
> 
> Burnout Paradise PC - Ultimater Fun-Racer im Performance-Check


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Dezember 2013)

Bestimmt hat Burnout Paradise auch diesen NFS Bug und läuft bei 120FPS Doppelt so schnell


----------



## PepeChiller (4. Dezember 2013)

Okay, lasst es mich anders formulieren. Das Auge deutet alles ab 30+ FPS als "Flüssig" an. Wenn man allerdings expliziet drauf achtet erscheinen selbst 40 FPS "ruckelnd" (muss nicht auf jeden zutreffen!). Ach ja ich weiss das Hz != FPS.
Allerdings bezog sich meine Aussage auf die Wahrnehmung des menschlichen Auges, und nicht auf irgendwelche Max. Leistungen von technischen Geräten. Vsync ist ja auch nicht anderes als ne Waagschale zwischen Monitor und Graka.
Der direkte Vergleich von 30 zu 60 FPS ist spürbar, der Unterschied zwischen 60 zu 120 ist beim spielen unmöglich wahrzunehmen! 
60hz vs 120hz Battlefield 3 Test - YouTube


----------



## aloha84 (4. Dezember 2013)

@PepeChiller

Das Thema hatten wir hier schon hundert mal, und um es kurz zusammen zu fassen, du hast unrecht und ein Unterschied ist klar erkenn- und fühlbar.
Im Übrigen kann man den Unterschied in einem Video nicht sehen.

Grüße


----------



## Scalon (4. Dezember 2013)

@Pepe du weißt aber schon das YouTube auf 30 FPS limitiert?
Hast du dir außerdem den LCD Test gestern angeschaut mit 60/120/144Hz? Der kann ganz einfach deine Aussage widerlegen


----------



## Stueppi (4. Dezember 2013)

Das Menschliche Auge erkennt ab 24 FPS bilder nicht mehr als Einzelbilder sondern als eine flüssige Bewegung, das Menschliche Gehirn füllt dabei die Lücken in den Bilder um so ein saubers und flüssiges Bild zu liefern. Das Gehirn ist schon was tolles.
Spiele sehen bei mehr als 24 FPS nicht nur besser aus, sie FÜHLEN sich auch weicher an. Wenn man Spieler fragt ob sie bei z.B. Shootern einen Unterschied sehen zwichen 60Hz mit 60FPS und 120/144Hz mit 120/144FPS werden sie mit ja Antworten.
Wenn man nun vergleich Videos mit 60Hz/FPS und 120Hz/FPS von Youtube nimmt und glaubt das was man sieht wahr ist, sollte man mal auf das Video rechtsklicken und Infos für Nerds, oder wieder das heist, anklicken und auf die Video FPS gucken.

Spoiler: es sind nur 30 FPS und auf einem 60Hz Monitor des Zuschauers sowieso nicht zu erkennen wenn man es nicht in Zeitlupe abspielt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PofRPhTTwY


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Dezember 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Wenn man Spieler fragt ob sie bei z.B. Shootern einen Unterschied sehen zwichen 60Hz mit 60FPS und 120/144Hz mit 120/144FPS werden sie mit ja Antworten.



Ist nur teilweise richtig.
Das menschliche Auge+Gehirn ist eben keine Maschine mit absoluten, immer gleichen Leistungswerten, sondern schwankt von Person zu Person.
Natürlich kann man sich auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad trainieren und ein geschultes Auge wird eher Unterschiede erkennen als ein ungeschultes, dennoch ist die grundsätzliche Leistungsfähigkeit der entscheidende Teil.

Gab mal eine Studie (von id glaube ich), wo Leuten Material mit 30, 60 und 90 FPS ohne Kennzeichnung vorgeführt wurde. Den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 FPS hat die überwiegende Mehrheit deutlich wahrgenommen, während der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 90 FPS nur für einen kleinen Teil der Teilnehmer erkennbar war.

Ergo kann man nicht allgemein sagen "Wenn man Spieler fragt, dann..."

Die Wahrnehmung von FPS/Hz ist aber ohnehin ein sehr schwieriges bzw. strittiges Thema, da es eben viele Variablen und praktisch keine absoluten Werte gibt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Dezember 2013)

PepeChiller schrieb:


> Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn jemand statt 30, 60 FPS haben will. Da wirst du definitiv einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung feststellen. Von 60 auf 120 FPS ist es für das menschliche Auge aber unmöglich irgendeinen Unterscheid festzustellen.
> Weitere kontra Argumente wären:
> 1. Burnout ist schon etwas betagter, zu der Zeit waren 120 FPS praktisch ne Fremd"zahl"
> 2. Der Titel ist ein Konsolenport. Wir alle wissen Konsolenspiele laufen ausnahmslos alle auf 30 FPS. Dementsprechend kannst du froh sein das der Titel 60 Frames rendert.


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie man bei der Frage die ich hier gestellt habe wieder darauf kommt den gleichen Müll raus zu hauen, den man schon dauernd im Monitorbereich liest, aber ich sehe defentiv einen Unterschied wenn ich meinen Monitor von 120 Hz auf 60 Hz schalte und das auch im Destopbetrieb, die Maus wirkt da schon gefühlt ruhiger, flüssiger, alle Freunde denen ich bisher die Technik vorgeführt habe ohne zu sagen ob 120 Hz nun aktiviert waren oder nicht haben immer bei ner schnelleren Hz anzahl positives Feedback gegeben, was ein räudiger Wikiartikel mir da über das Menschliche Auge sagen will interessiert mich 0. Im übrigen hast du schon mal einen 120 Hz Monitor vor dir gehabt, drauf gespielt, ihn mal ausgiebig getestet?

Back top Topic: Schade das es keine Möglichkeit gibt die Sperre rauszuhauen, dachte irgendwo in Config wäre das eventuell möglich. Vorallem bei nem so schnellen Rennspiel würde man von 120 Hz profitieren.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Dezember 2013)

PepeChiller schrieb:


> Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn jemand statt 30, 60 FPS haben will. Da wirst du definitiv einen Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung feststellen. Von 60 auf 120 FPS ist es für das menschliche Auge aber unmöglich irgendeinen Unterscheid festzustellen.
> Weitere kontra Argumente wären:
> 1. Burnout ist schon etwas betagter, zu der Zeit waren 120 FPS praktisch ne Fremd"zahl"
> 2. Der Titel ist ein Konsolenport. Wir alle wissen Konsolenspiele laufen ausnahmslos alle auf 30 FPS. Dementsprechend kannst du froh sein das der Titel 60 Frames rendert.



Was für ein Quatsch manche verzapfen... Kopf Schüttel..

Der Unterschied von 60hz zu 120 oder gar 144Hz ist deutlichst zu spüren.


----------



## Stueppi (4. Dezember 2013)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Ist nur teilweise richtig.
> Das menschliche Auge+Gehirn ist eben keine Maschine mit absoluten, immer gleichen Leistungswerten, sondern schwankt von Person zu Person.
> Natürlich kann man sich auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad trainieren und ein geschultes Auge wird eher Unterschiede erkennen als ein ungeschultes, dennoch ist die grundsätzliche Leistungsfähigkeit der entscheidende Teil.
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied zwichen 60 und 90 FPS ist auch nicht so groß wie zwischen 60 und 120 oder 60 und 144Hz. Ich habe auch keinen Unterschied festgestellt als ich damals vom Röhren Monitor mit 85Hz auf einen HD Monitor mit nur 60Hz umgestiegen bin. Von 60 auf 120Hz ist dagegen eine verdopplung und mit 144Hz noch mehr.
Den Unterschied wird man auch sehen bei einem schnellem Shooter. Wenn du dich immer schnell umschauen musst kannst du in der Bewegung die Gegner mit 120/144Hz besser sehen als mit 60Hz, lightboost hack soll sogar nochmal eine deutliche besserung bringen.
Dazu hab ich ein Video gesehen wo das verdeutlicht wird, vieleicht find ich das ja, dann verlink ich das hier.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBHzyxouzY4


----------

